# [Review] Coolermaster HAF-X



## rabensang (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ein dickes Dankeschön ** für die Bereitstellung **geht an Coolermaster.*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen/Features*
*Verpackung/Lieferumfang*
*Optik/Details außen*
*Innenraum*
*Praxis/Einbau*
*Testsystem*
*Testmethodik*
*Ergebnisse/Auswertung*
*Temperaturen*
*Lautstärke*
 
*Fazit*
*Einleitung:*Die "High Airflow"-Serie  von Coolermaster dürfte unter Gamern und Enthusiasten gleichermaßen beliebt sein. Die Gehäuse mit dem Kürzel "HAF" bieten besonders hohen Luftdurchfluss und können somit High-End Hardware zuverlässig kühlen. Die neuste Kreation dieser Serie hört auf den Namen HAF-X RC-942. Schon auf der Cebit konnte man eine Vorabversion dieses Big-Towers bewundern und sehen, dass für die aktuelle und kommende Hardware nette Features eingebaut wurden. Welche das genau sind und wie der Eindruck im Gesamten ist, erfahrt ihr in diesem Test. ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

*Spezifikationen/Features:*

*Mainboardgröße:*
Micro-ATX
Standard-ATX
E-ATX
XL-ATX
 
*Abmessungen:*
Länge: 55,0cm
Breite: 23,0cm
Höhe: 59,0cm
 
*Gewicht:* ca. 14,35 kg
*Material:* Stahl, Kunststoff
*Laufwerkseinschübe:*
5 x 3,5"
4 x externe 5,25"-Laufwerksschächte
2 x Hot Swap-Schächte für 3,5" und 2,5"-Laufwerke
 
*Lüfter:*
1x 230 mm (Front, Red LED)
 1x 200 mm (Seitenteil)
 1x 140 mm (Rückseite)
 1x 200 mm (Deckel)
 1x 200 mm (Deckel, optional)
 1x 120 mm (VGA-Lüftertunnel, optional)
 1x 80 x 15 mm (VGA-Halter, optional)
 


*Front Panel-Anschlüsse:*
2x USB 2.0
2x USB 3.0
1x Firewire
1x eSATA
Audio Ein- und Ausgang
 
*Netzteilformfaktor:* Standard ATX
*Maximale Grafikkartenlänge:* 34,2 cm
*Maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe:* 19,0 cm
*Zusätzliche Features:*
Staubfilter
CPU-Hole zur einfachen Installation von CPU-Kühlern
Seitenfenster
Lüfter LEDs
 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNQ-knaKwaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*Coolermaster  verpackt den neuen HAF-Sprössling in einem üblichen Karton. Neben den ausführlich beschriebenen sowie bebilderten Features und Spezifikationen, findet der Käufer reichlich Abbildungen und Fotos. Im Inneren verweilt der Big-Tower gut gepolstert und in Folie verpackt, gegen äußere Einflüsse beim Transport. Das Window wurde mit schützender Klebefolie überzogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der Hersteller gestaltet den Lieferumfang recht großzügig und wartet mit hilfreichen Features auf.  Folgende Teile liegen bei:​

diverse Schrauben +      Schraubendreheraufsatz für Mainboardhalterungen
10x Kabelbinder
1x Speaker
1x Halterung mit integrierter      Kühlung für mehrere Grafikkarten
1x Konverter USB 3.0 auf USB      2.0
1x 8pin-Powerkabel-Verlängerung
detaillierte und bebilderte      Anleitung
4 optional montierbare Räder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Optik/Details außen:*Wie schon der Vorgänger wirkt auch das HAF-X Gehäuse sehr markant. Die Designer blieben der industriellen und martialischen Optik treu, wenngleich die eingesetzten Stilelemente besser ineinanderfließen. Neben den ausgeformten Seitenteilen, findet selbst das  Window wieder Einzug im HAF RC-932 Nachfolger. Auch wenn die Positionierung und Formgebung maßgeblich verändert wurde.  Optisch erinnert das HAF-X an einen Panzer. Betrachtet man die komplette Front, fällt es einfach, eine entsprechende Tank-Kette zu assoziieren. Gleiches gilt für den Deckel, der an eine Turbinen- bzw. Motorabdeckung erinnert.​Im unteren Teil der Front findet sich einer der drei verbauten 200-mm Lüfter wieder. Die Abdeckung mit integriertem Logo lässt sich einfach und schnell entfernen sowie reinigen, dank des Staubschutzfilters. Gleich darüber kann der Benutzer auf die beiden Hot-Swap Eingänge zugreifen. Deren Mechanismus ist einfach zu öffnen und bietet ordentlichen Halt. Optisch im selben Element eingebettet, sind die vier weiteren Blenden für die 5,25"-Schächte. Die Abdeckungen können einfach von außen entfernt werden. Dahinter ist zur Installation eines Laufwerks lediglich noch ein Stück Blech zu entfernen. Am obersten Teil der Front befinden sich die verschiedenen externen Anschlüsse. Dazu gehören eine eSata-, eine Firewire- und jeweils zwei USB 3.0- und 2.0-Schnittstellen sowie die üblichen Audio Ein- und Ausgänge.  Unweit darüber, leicht abgeschrägt, finden Power-, Reset- und LED-Taster ihren Platz. Um den ungewollten oder unbefugten Zugriff darauf zu verhindern, hat Coolermaster eine verschiebbare Blende am Front Panel angebracht. Im weiteren Verlauf des Deckels sind zwei Lüfterabdeckungen mit integrierten Staubfiltern ersichtlich, unter denen sich nur ein vorinstallierter 200-mm Lüfter befindet. Ein zweiter kann optional erworben werden.  Die Rückseite des HAF-X spiegelt die High-End-Hardware Ausrichtung wieder. Neben drei relativ großen Wakü-Ausgängen geht der Blick über den 140-mm Lüfter bis hin zu den satten neun Erweiterungsslots. Dadurch ermöglicht Coolermaster dem Käufer, ein Board im XL-ATX Format zu verbauen. Das Netzteil findet im unteren Teil Platz. Außerdem platziert der Hersteller noch diverse Öffnungen. Die Seitenteile vergrößern den gebotenen Raum durch ihre nach außen gewölbte Form. Zum einen können hinter dem Mainboardtray dickere Kabel verstaut werden und zum anderen erhöht sich die Kompatibilität zu sehr hohen CPU-Kühlern. Das Linke Seitenteil verfügt außerdem über den dritten verbauten 200-mm Lüfter, der zur Grafikkartenkühlung gedacht ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis* ​
*Innenraum:*​Im Innenraum geht Coolermaster endlich den Schritt bei der HAF-Serie, der dringend nötig war - nämlich den, einer komplett farbigen Lackierung. Obwohl es ein Sondermodell mit diesem Feature gibt, ist es bei den regulären Gehäusen dieser Reihe eine Neuerung, die auch beim kleinsten, kommenden Case vorhanden sein wird. Die grobe Aufteilung entspricht in den Grundzügen dem des HAF RC-932, trotzdem wirkt die Aufteilung durchdachter und der Platz ist etwas besser aufgeteilt. ​Wie üblich finden sich fünf 3,5"- und vier 5,25"- Schächte im vorderen Teil des HAF-X. Gegenüber dem Vorgänger gehen zwei der zuletzt genannten Plätze zugunsten der beiden Hot-Swap Bays verloren. Dabei lassen sich genau dort jeweils 3,5" und 2,5" Festplatten oder SSDs verbauen. Eine weitere Einbaumöglichkeit für die kleinere HDD-Version, befindet sich als Zusatz in dem oberen 3,5" Rahmen. Das Netzteil wird auf dem Boden platziert und kann in zwei Richtungen verbaut sein. Diesmal denkt Coolermaster glücklicherweise auch an dieser Stelle an einen Staubfilter. Zur optischen Verschönerung ist eine bewegliche Kunststoffabdeckung angebracht, die die unnötigen Kabel verdeckt. Gleich darüber befindet sich ein modularer Lufttunnel, der es ermöglich, einen 120-mm Lüfter zu verbauen und somit die Grafikkarten nochmals verbessert zu kühlen. Neben den per Thumb-Screw befestigten Erweiterungsslot-Blenden, können selbst die Laufwerke werkzeuglos montiert werden. Das CPU-Loch ist recht großzügig ausgeschnitten um Kompatibilitätsprobleme zu minimieren. Selbst bei montierten XL-ATX Boards bleibt genügend Freiraum um ungestört dem Handwerk nachzugehen. Im Deckel besteht die Möglichkeit, einen 360er Radiator zu verbauen. Alle vormontierten Lüfter können wahlweise direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen werden, oder den Strom übers Netzteil erhalten. Ein weiteres Highlight befindet sich unter dem einfach zu entfernenden Deckel. Die Gehäusespeziallisten haben das I/O Panel so gestaltet, dass sich die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse mit Hilfe der passenden Kabel in einfache USB 2.0 Ports umbauen lassen. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Insgesamt wirkt die Verarbeitung des HAF-X hochwertig und die Pulverbeschichtung ist sehr kratzfest.  Nirgends gibt es scharfe Kanten oder unsauber verarbeitete Abschnitte.     ​*Praxis/Einbau:*Der  Einbau aller Komponenten gestaltet sich recht einfach, da der Benutzer  genügend Platz hat, um ordentlich zu Werke zu gehen. Zu aller erst  sollte das Netzteil ins Gehäuse verbaut werden. Dann kann Mainboard und  Grafikkarte hinein wandern. Die Laufwerke selbst, lassen sich einfach  durch die Front montieren und dann werkzeuglos befestigen. Zu guter letzt kann nun die Kabellage angeschlossen und  hinter dem Mainboardtray verstaut werden. Insgesamt hat Coolermaster auf eine hohe Benutzerfreundlichkeit geachtet. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Testsystem:*Das Testsystem basiert auf einem Sockel 1366 System mit Core i7 920  (D0) und passendem Mainboard von MSI. Die Bilddarstellung übernimmt eine  MSI Radeon HD5830 Twin Frozr II. Zur besseren Kompatibilitätsprüfung  kommt ein Noctua NH-D14 zum Einsatz. Dieser Kühler verbraucht neben dem  Thermalright Silver Arrow enorm viel Platz. Die eingesetzten NF-P12/14  Lüfter sind beim Test auf unhörbare 5 Volt heruntergedrosselt. Unter  Grafiklast wird die Drehzahl der HD 5830 auf 85% festgesetzt. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Testmethodik:*Alle Gehäuse müssen die selben Tests durchlaufen und werden mit den  gleichen Mitteln gemessen. Dabei gilt, dass keine Optimierungen  erfolgen. Alle Gehäuse verbleiben im ausgelieferten Zustand. ​Die Temperatur wird in drei Stufen ermittelt. Zu aller erst werden im  Windows Idle nach ca.30 Minuten die Werte aller Komponenten notiert.  Volle Auslastung erfolgt per Prime 95 und Furmark. Die dabei erreichten  Temperaturen sind realitätsfern, von daher messen wir das Ganze extra  noch im normalen Spielbetrieb. Dazu wird Crysis Warhead im Loop ca. 45  min ausgeführt. ​

 *Windows Idle:* ca. 30 min Desktop
 *Full Load:* Prime 95 (Blend) + Furmark 3D (1900x1200 / 8x AA / Full Screen)
 *Gaming:* ca. 45 min Crysis Warhead im Loop (Level Frost / 1680x1050 / Gamer / DX10 / 64 Bit / 4x AA)
Die Lautstärke wird mit Hilfe eines handelsüblichen  Schallpegelmessgeräts ermittelt. Die Positionierung erfolgt seitlich,  30cm entfernt vom Seitenteil. Die erreichten Werte wirken auf den ersten  Blick zwar relativ hoch, trotzdem sollte der Abstand immer im  Hinterkopf bleiben. Daher gibt es die Lautstärke extra in subjektiver  Form zu finden. ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Ergebnisse/Auswertung:*​ 
*Temperaturen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Lautstärke:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Coolermaster findet mit dem HAF-X ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zwischen Lautstärke und Performance. Die Leistung selbst kann sich sehen lassen und liegt auf einem sehr guten Niveau.​*
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Fazit:*Zusammenfassend ist zu sagen, dass Coolermaster wieder einmal ein wirklich großartiges Gehäuse geschaffen hat. Das HAF-X ist nicht einfach eine plumpe 2.0-Version des Vorgängers,  sondern eine bis ins Detail durchdachte Weiterentwicklung. Der Fokus liegt auf der zuverlässigen Kühlung von aktuellen und kommenden High-End Komponenten. In Zeiten von Fermi kein einfaches Unterfangen, aber mit den verschiedenen Belüftungsoptionen eine bequeme und  ausgereifte Methode. Die Performance stimmt der Hersteller in einem guten und annehmbaren Verhältnis zur Lautstärke ab. Daneben kann mit der guten Verarbeitungsqualität und der Stabilität bzw. Verwindungssteifheit gepunktet werden. Außerdem bietet das Case in Bezug auf die Größe einen enormen Platz im Inneren. Hinzu kommt die Möglichkeit XL-ATX Boards wie das EVGA X58 4-Way Sli zu verbauen.  ​Insgesamt ist das HAF-X sehr empfehlenswert und angesichts der gebotenen Leistung mit knapp 165 Euro in einem angemessenen Preisniveau angesiedelt. Daher kann hier getrost der Gold Award vergeben werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das HAF-X kaufen...
-----------------------------------------------------------

weitere Reviews:

*ANTEC Dark Fleet "DF-85"*
-----------------------------------------------------------
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​​


----------



## rabensang (13. Oktober 2010)

so, ist online


----------



## Regza (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich find das gehäuse echt gut , ich bau mir sowieso bald einen neuen pc zusammen und vielleicht wird das haf-x gakauft


----------



## Own3r (14. Oktober 2010)

Super Review! 

Ich habe das Case auch und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Ich habe noch einen Fehler gefunden :



> Zu guter letzt kann nun die Kabellage angeschlossen und hinter dem Mainboardtray verstaut werden. Insgesamt hat *Collermaster* auf eine hohe Benutzerfreundlichkeit geachtet.


----------



## rabensang (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke

Schau nochmal genau hin, da ist kein Fehler


----------



## FrozenBoy (14. Oktober 2010)

sieht spitze aus.


----------



## Taitan (27. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Review, aber wie schauts mit einer Eignung für eine größere WaKü aus? Sind die 3 Schlauchein-/ausgänge alles, was geboten wird? Ist der Deckel Trippleradi (360er oder besser: 420er) tauglich? Der/Die/Das Haf 932 war da seiner Zeit ja vorbildlich.


----------



## rabensang (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke

Man kann im Deckel einen 360er Radiator unterbringen, ohne irgendwas selbst abändern zu müssen. Außerdem sind Bohrungen im Mainboardtray für einen AGB vorhanden.


----------



## Chrismettal (27. Oktober 2010)

ICH WILL EINEN VERDAMMTEN DANKE KNOPF BEI REVIEWS!!
dann halt mündlich 
VIELEN DANK *-*

das Review hat mir geholfen
hab das Haf 922, das einzige was mich wirklich stört ist die fehlende lackierung .. aber das haf x hat da einen grossen schritt in die richtige richtung gemacht

Mein nächster pc bekommt DANK DIR das Haf-X


----------



## rabensang (27. Oktober 2010)

Dank solcher Reaktionen, macht das Reviewschreiben immer wieder Spass

Schön, dass es deine Auswahl erleichtert.


----------



## cartago2202 (27. Oktober 2010)

Super geschrieben und wirklich der "Danke" Knopf fehlt schon sehr


----------



## alm0st (28. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schönes Review und vorallem deine Bilder sind immer wieder sehr schön anzusehen 
Das Case bietet offenbar wirklich ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis, aber ich stör mich noch ein wenig an der Optik. Die Frontpartie will mir partu nicht gefallen.


----------



## rabensang (28. Oktober 2010)

Danke

Naja, im Fall der Front hilft dann wahrscheinlich nur Self-Made-Modding


----------



## Chrismettal (28. Oktober 2010)

Also die front find ich eig ausgepsrochen hüpsch  ich würde aber blaue beleuchtung einbringen anstatt der standart roten, weil mein derzeitiger haf ja schon rot ist und es einfacher ist mit blau zu arbeiten da mehr mainboards zb blau sind, abgesehen von den RoG boards die sich kaum ein otto normal zocker leistet..
aber n Stealthmod ist bei dem Haf-X anscheinend schwer realisierbar dank der aussergewöhnlichen form der mesh blenden..
bei meinen Haf 922 hab ich NE ART Stealthmod gemacht
ich kann vlt noch bilder nachliefern


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Oktober 2010)

Wie immer ein richtig gutes Review von dir, rabensang.

Schöne Weiterentwicklung vom HAF, aber für Menschen in Lebensräumen mit viel Staubentwicklung denkbar ungeeignet. Die HAFs stauben sehr schnell zu.


----------



## cartago2202 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich find den front richtig gut, einziges was die besser machen konnten bei dem Case wären Luftfilter


----------



## violinista7000 (29. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Test!


----------



## crankrider (29. Oktober 2010)

oh ja sehr gutes Review 

und das Case natürlich auch TOP



lg


----------



## rabensang (29. Oktober 2010)

@all: Danke




Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Schöne Weiterentwicklung vom HAF, aber für Menschen in Lebensräumen mit viel Staubentwicklung denkbar ungeeignet. Die HAFs stauben sehr schnell zu.





cartago2202 schrieb:


> Ich find den front richtig gut, einziges was die besser machen konnten bei dem Case wären Luftfilter



Naja, die Staubfilter hat Coolermaster im Gegensatz zum HAF-932 schon verbessert, aber es wäre schön gewesen, hätten die Leuts die Filter Modular gestalltet.


----------



## The_Schroeder (30. Oktober 2010)

Hammer geiles und schön ausfürhliches Review 

Will das HAF-X eig auch für mein neuen PC nehm, find aber kein Sketch Up Modell um zusehn ob alles passt wie ich denke


----------



## rabensang (30. Oktober 2010)

was willste denn reinbauen?


----------



## The_Schroeder (30. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich wollt bisschen was modden und so.

zB den Deckel, wollte aus den 2 Lufteinlässen, ein großen machen.
vllt hinterm Mainboardtray die Schläuche für die Wakü langlegen sofern möglich und einen 200mm von Phobya an den Lüfter in der Seite hängen, weiß da nur nicht obs mit der Breite passt


----------



## Pagz (30. Oktober 2010)

Hattest du die Möglichkeit den VGA-Tunnel zu testen?(was immer das auch genau ist)


----------



## muffin purper gurk (7. November 2010)

sehr schönes Review zu einem sehr schönen Case 
werde es mir für meinen neuen Rechner auch zulegen. Jedoch weiß ich nicht welches Mainboard ich nehmen soll, um die ganzen Frontanschlüsse zu benutzen, wird ein AMD AM3 System. Hatte bis jetzt geplant mir das Asus M4A87TD Evo 870 AM3 zu kaufen. Oder muss es ein anderes Mainboard sein um alle Frontanschlüsse nutzen zu könne  

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (24. Dezember 2010)

super review, das case wird gekauft! ich war mir vor wenigen stunden unschlüssig und habe es mir nun bestellt! und alles nur wegen dir!


----------



## Zyanoses (12. Januar 2011)

schöner Tower


----------



## sandman1982 (20. März 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte fragen ob mir einer der das Gehäuse in der neuen Version hat sagen kann ob man die HotSwap Platinen ausbauen und stattdessen 5,25 Zoll Geräte - in meinem Fall Wechsellaufwerke - einbauen kann? Ich möcht eben unbedingt Wechsellaufwerke Mit Träger um die Platten beliebig oft tauschen zu können ohne das irgendwann der Festplattenanschluss hin ist. Danke.
Gruss Sandy


----------



## Bertifoked (7. April 2011)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch mal versucht hat einen zweiten 200mm Radiator in den Deckel einzubauen und ob er da Probleme mit den Kabeln gehabt hat weil wenn ja dann bitte sagen was er dagegen gemacht hat weil ich habe diese auch gerade ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (8. April 2011)

Siehe Cartago2202 Tagebuch


----------



## TheReal (26. April 2011)

Tach Leute, 
ich habe das Gehäuse heute bekommen und will nun mein Mainboard einbauen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welche Schrauben ich benutzen soll, denn es gibt 2 Arten, die in die Abstandshalter passe. Einmal sehr kleine Schrauben, die eigentlich kaum über die Abstandshalter hinaus gehen und einmal ein wenig größere Schrauben. Ich würde mich sehr auf eine schnelle Antwort freuen.
Also echt, dass die Anleitungen bei solchen Sachen immer so mit Informationen geizen. Ich habe mal gearde nach ein paar Bildern gesucht und scheinbar hab einige die dünnen, andere die größeren Schrauben benutzt.


----------



## jensi251 (28. April 2011)

Danke für den schönen Test


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Mai 2011)

so, dieser test hat mich endgültig überzeugt!!

das gehäuse muss es einfach werden.. 

grüße und danke für die hilfe bei der kaufentscheidung..


----------



## guile88 (15. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute hab mir auch jetzt das Haf X geholt und n paar Tage im Betrieb,jedoch stört mich eins: das Gehäuse riecht sehr beissend und das auch im Umkreis des Gehäuses.Ist das bei euch auch so?Meint ihr das ist gesundheitlich unbedenklich?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## watercooled (15. Juni 2011)

So riecht China mein lieber 

Vieles riecht so, schlimm ist es nicht, solange man es nicht ständig einatmet


----------



## guile88 (15. Juni 2011)

naja der pc steht in dem raum wo ich auch schlafe und der pc läuft auch ziemlich viel.ist das denn bei allen gehäusen so?verfliegt das mit der zeit?


----------



## rabensang (20. Juni 2011)

ja, ist nicht weiter schlimm. Etwas Lack-Dampf und Weichmachergerüche machen niichts und verschwinden mit der Zeit  Kommt darauf an, wie schnell du atmest


----------



## _PeG_ (1. Juli 2011)

also hab mir das gehäuse auch gekauft und es riecht zum glück nicht ^^

hatte aber beim einbau des mainboards ein paar probleme mit den unteren goldenen schrauben, die ins gehäuse kommen.. diese mistdinger drehten sich irgendwann einfach mit und man konnte das mainboard nicht ohne weiteres lösen.. aber mit ein wenig grips kommt man auch hier auf die lösung.. dennoch etwas nervig gewesen!!

aber sonst ein bomben gehäuse..




eine frage stellt sich jedoch, welche lüfter zieht luft ins gehäuse und welcher pumt diese raus?????


----------



## Jerry0022 (1. Juni 2012)

Kann man auch anstatt der zwei 200mm oben, 120er x 25mm reinschrauben? Evtl. mit ein wenig Trickserei?


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

Jerry0022 schrieb:


> Kann man auch anstatt der zwei 200mm oben, 120er x 25mm reinschrauben? Evtl. mit ein wenig Trickserei?


 
Ich denke wenn du extra eine Halterung anbaust schon, aber warum willst du den 200er auswechseln und kleine 120er anschrauben? Jetzt so sehe ich bei mir keinen Platz für solch kleine Lüfter da oben ^^


----------



## Jerry0022 (1. Juni 2012)

Kannst du mir eine passende Halterung empfehlen oder muss ich mir eine basteln?


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

Jerry0022 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir eine passende Halterung empfehlen oder muss ich mir eine basteln?


 
Ich denke das du dir da eine basteln musst. Ich kenne grad keine 200mm auf 120mm Halterung ^^ Aber warum nicht einfach den 200er drin lassen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich bedanke mich auch für die Review, war bis zuletzt etwas unschlüssig ob auf das HAF X oder das CM Storm Trooper geupgradet wird, aber vor allem die bessere Kühlung und die WaKü Optionen haben mich vom HAF X überzeugt, danke!

Wenn es an den Zusammenbau geht, könnt ihr die Ergebnisse natürlich in meinem Casemod Thread bestaunen!


----------

